

LG Sounds Tablet Market Retreat After Microsoft Surface Announcement - SlipperySlope
http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=24962

======
aik
I don't know much about LG's intended strategy, however the market would be
better of if only the partners that are very invested in this technology would
actually make the tablets, and not just anyone that thinks they could profit
off of it. LG pulling out would make me believe they hadn't planned on being
invested enough to make something great.

Setting the bar high was definitely part of Microsoft's strategy I believe.
Good job.

